

A Twitter Decision - timf
http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2009/02/09/a_twitter_decision.html

======
moe
Twitter twitter twitter twitter twitter twitter twitter twitter twitter
twitter twitter. A new twitter story every week. Will the hype ever end?

I'll freely admit: I don't get twitter. I tried it, looked around, followed
some twitter-crazy friends for weeks. I wanted to like it. Even sent a few
tweets myself. It didn't stick. I can't see the revolution. To me it was just
noise from the beginning and remained noise until I quit. Maybe I'm old (28)
or in the wrong business (IT). I normally spent a large part of my computer-
time trying to optimize the signal/noise ratio. I use RSS feeds, tweak my mail
client filters, actually put myself on "unavailable" in skype sometimes. I
fail to see how twitter can help with that. In fact, I envy people who
apparently have such a great SNR that they can pollute it with twitter and
even benefit from it.

You may hate me now and throw tomatoes at me.

~~~
timf
I don't use it right now. But I need to learn about participating in it for
micro-isv, that article helped my ignorant self.

Without using an account presently and just having Google alerts etc. with
some keywords, I have continually seen there is a lot of information tucked
into people's Twitter comments (especially regarding my current research
field).

So in some sense, I'm stuck with it whether I even participate or not. And in
the future with a consumer product, I think it is a great idea to respond to
people's comments about the product (positive or negative) if you can get
alerts as they happen.

Regarding finding helpful information there, I guess it really depends on how
intensely you're tracking certain topics (and how much the speed of knowing
new developments matters).

Agreeing to constantly and actively participate by adding comments (especially
not @ someone)? That's a different thing...

~~~
timf
This company sent a lady flowers after she announced on twitter that someone
stood her up:

[http://blog.mrtweet.net/how-freshbooks-built-an-army-of-
evan...](http://blog.mrtweet.net/how-freshbooks-built-an-army-of-evangelists-
starting-from-one-special-tweet)

